# In the grid guide, indicate which shows will be recorded



## TerpBE

When viewing TV listings in the grid guide, it would be nice if Tivo would indicate which shows are scheduled to be recorded, either with a different color or a small icon next to the title. That way you can tell at a glance if there are any shows you want that aren't already scheduled to record.

This is one of the few advantages that the Comcast DVRs have over the S3.


----------



## supasta

This is a long asked for and never delivered item.


----------



## jedwards

This is unlikely to ever be implemented.

The reason is that the tivo would have to do extra database lookups for every single program displayed in the live guide. This would make displaying each entry more than twice as slow.


----------



## xanthome

how long could it possibly take to cross reference the tiny amount of channels visible in the grid guide and the todo list?

Replay does this no problem... ReplayTV is way faster than Tivo when it comes to UI.


----------



## JimG19

Just thought I would bring this suggestion back up again as my wife has asked for it repeatedly. Not a biggie to me but she got used to this feature on the Cox DVR. Any chance of a response from somebody affiliated with TIVO on this request?

Thanks.

Jim


----------



## megazone

JimG19 said:


> Any chance of a response from somebody affiliated with TIVO on this request?


Not really, TiVo's policy is not to comment on any future features before public announcement - they'll neither confirm nor deny.


----------



## Mr. E

I vote for this too. I know it's going to drive my wife crazy when she invariably goes to schedule by channel guide, after being used to the ReplayTV and SA8300HD. :down:


----------



## shinnl

Another former ReplayTV user votes for this one. My wife is not happy.


----------



## Videodrome

I totally agree this needs to be implemented, as a former replay user, i was kinda surprised it wasnt there. They could use the "o" with red, yellow, and star. Which would be really nice.


----------



## nirisahn

Another vote for this feature.


----------



## HomieG

My former DVR (Comcast/Motorloa 3416) had this feature. It sure would be nice to have it on the TiVo.


----------



## tluxon

I'll cast my 999th vote for this feature. TiVo is the only DVR I know of that doesn't do this.


----------



## djwilso

I definitely vote for this feature. It's such a pain to have to be in the guide and click Select all the time to see if it comes up and says "Record as Planned". Would be awesome if there were the familiar yellow or gray checkmarks beside the show to let me know if it was a regular recording or season pass. Oh, and the blue circle with the white star for the wishlist matches. There may be other symbols I don't know about.


----------



## oversight

This is a no brainer. Kind of surprising the Tivo doesn't do this considering how much hand holding the platform does do. I'm also a former ReplayTV user.

Actually I would like to see this in whichever way the guide is formatted.


----------



## Danarra

Tivo sucks people. Try any other DVR and you'll get more features. This product does not deserve it's fanbase or reputation.


----------



## TiivoDog

jedwards said:


> This is unlikely to ever be implemented.
> 
> The reason is that the tivo would have to do extra database lookups for every single program displayed in the live guide. This would make displaying each entry more than twice as slow.


I disagree as all they would need to do is trip a flag on any record in the database that is being recorded, which would be done each time an event is scheduled. When that event is viewed in the guide, the flag would trigger the event to be highlighted.


----------



## kb7oeb

It shouldn't be hard to do, I've used non-dvr products with a guide that would mark programs that had been set as a timer.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

Now that they've built in the 24 hour forward/backward skip and you can see the guide from recorded video I will probably use the on screen guide more often. It sure would be nice if they would mark shows that are to be recorded. I'd be happy with just a little check mark. It's not a big concern for me, but it would be nice.


----------



## SpiritualPoet

I agree - it needs to be in the Guide Data. I won't complain about sluggish screen reloads if the feature is added. Suggested notations: R (one time record) S (season pass), O (overlaps another event scheduled at the same time; more than two programs scheduled on a dual tuner model).


----------



## oversight

Danarra said:


> Tivo sucks people. Try any other DVR and you'll get more features. This product does not deserve it's fanbase or reputation.


If you believe this you clearly haven't taken the time to learn how to use the device, which is even more surprising considering how much hand holding TIVO does for new users. I've used ReplayTV's for years and loved it, and recently bought a TivoHD because I wanted the ability to record HD content.

With the exception of not being able to see what's being recorded in the program guides, and the occasional juddering when I change channels to HD stations, I've been very pleased with the Tivo device, it's flexibility in scheduling new recordings...either via Season's pass, one time recording, or manual recording. In fact, I've not come across a recording situation that I've not been able to handle.

Perhaps your best solution is to give up the idea of a DVR as they are seemingly too complicated and stick with your VCR with the flashing 12:00.


----------



## StokerAce

I like this Idea, very much so. My biggest peeve is that when I try to schedule something and I get the message that both of my tuners are scheduled to record something else. Then it offers the tip that I use view other episode for alternate scheduling. It would be nice if it just told me what the conflicts are and then I could override them if desired. I am a newbie at this, so if I'm missing something, please let me know.


----------



## Videodrome

StokerAce said:


> I like this Idea, very much so. My biggest peeve is that when I try to schedule something and I get the message that both of my tuners are scheduled to record something else. Then it offers the tip that I use view other episode for alternate scheduling. It would be nice if it just told me what the conflicts are and then I could override them if desired. I am a newbie at this, so if I'm missing something, please let me know.


I discovered this problem last night. Why tell me i have a conflict, but not tell me with what? Its should suggest an alternative time if possible.


----------



## heidismiles

Agree with the OP, and this:



StokerAce said:


> ...when I try to schedule something and I get the message that both of my tuners are scheduled to record something else. Then it offers the tip that I use view other episode for alternate scheduling. It would be nice if it just told me what the conflicts are and then I could override them if desired.


I thought it /did/ notify us of the conflict. Maybe it's only on certain models? But on mine, it tells me what's going to be cancelled. For example, if I tried to record something at 1 pm on a weekday, I would get:

"Two programs are scheduled to record... blah blah blah.

The following program(s) will be cancelled or clipped:
THE PEOPLE'S COURT (chan 9)
Overlaps with ONE LIFE TO LIVE (chan 7.)"

That's telling me that The People's Court, which is LOWER on the Season Pass priority, will be cancelled if I choose to record the new program. I then get the option to "Okay, cancel or clip that program" or "Don't record the new program."

That said, I do agree that it should be easier to deal with the conflict at the moment of need. For example, let me go into the episode description(s) for the scheduled shows, to see if I want to cancel them in favor of the new one.


----------



## blakehew

Going from a comcast HD DVR to the Tivo HD, this is by far the feature that i miss the most. Come on TIVO listen to your customers and implement this already. something that takes 30 seconds to do on the comcast DVR takes several minutes to do on the tivo cause you have to select each show to see if its set up to record. its was nice just to turn on the comcast dvr, hit guide and quicky be able to verify that all the shows that i wanted record that night were scheduled, it also made it very easy to see conflicts if i had more than 2 shows scheduled to record. Get with it TIVO!!!


----------



## mikeyts

I think that TiVo doesn't do this exactly _because_ every other DVR does. Not having it enhances the unique flavor of the TiVo experience .

It's high on my wishlist of new features, though I'm not holding my breath .


----------



## willirl

Please implement this. I suggest that the program's background color in the guide be a different color if it is scheduled to be recorded.


----------



## DJ Qube

Yes, Please. Let's bump this every day until it gets "fixed"


----------



## zetaminer

bumpty bump


----------



## solutionsetc

I have to admit I was shocked to not see an indication of shows to be recorded in the guide. My ReplayTVs had this, so did the Motorolas.

It is a shame, considering how much TiVos have improved since the ReplayTV days, that they continue to ignore their customers' requests on this issue.


----------



## HighTechMN

blakehew said:


> Going from a comcast HD DVR to the Tivo HD, this is by far the feature that i miss the most. Come on TIVO listen to your customers and implement this already. something that takes 30 seconds to do on the comcast DVR takes several minutes to do on the tivo cause you have to select each show to see if its set up to record. its was nice just to turn on the comcast dvr, hit guide and quicky be able to verify that all the shows that i wanted record that night were scheduled, it also made it very easy to see conflicts if i had more than 2 shows scheduled to record. Get with it TIVO!!!


Ditto!! This is a great feature on Comcast's DVR and I miss it. Hard to implement???? If Comcast can do it....


----------



## JeffKusnitz

HighTechMN said:


> Ditto!! This is a great feature on Comcast's DVR and I miss it. Hard to implement???? If Comcast can do it....


Maybe someone else has a patent on it and TiVo doesn't want to pay the license fees?


----------



## SteveDavis

This is an absolute must. I just purchased a TiVo and assumed that it would have this. Luckily I am still within the 30 day return window, so I will probably be sending it back. Back to the cable co. DVR for me.


----------



## headless chicken

Even the crappy Scientific Atlanta 8300 I traded in for my Series3 had this feature. C'mon TiVo! Get with it.


----------



## eja6950

Another vote from this new user. Been a replaytv user for a looooong time, a TWC dvr user for a couple of years and both had this option. My wife is missing this already.

Ed


----------



## TonyCat81

Agreed. Even a red circle or dot on the info screen for the show or movie would be nice.


----------



## aaroncgi

Another vote that this is a no-brainer and nearly must-have feature for any DVR. I have submitted this request on several occasions in surveys from Tivo. Our 4+ year old Dish DVR has this feature, just to add to the list of other DVRs that could do it.

I find it ironic that Tivo DOES put a red dot in the guide on shows which are currently recording. But by that time, isn't it too late?? Let's see, do I want to resolve a conflict or program a recording before the show starts? Or do I want to wait until the middle of the show to start recording. Hmmm.....


----------



## lrhorer

The much better solution would be for TiVo to simply elimnate both guides altogether. The guide is the worst possible solution to managing programming an any DVR, and Tivo has several far better solutions already in place. There is a reason why this feature is on brain-dead DVRs: it's a brain dead feature.

That's a TiVo you have, there, not a VCR, and not a useless hunk of junk like the above-mentioned SA8300. Why don't you make use of it, rather than asking for TiVo to develop a feature that limits the user's efficiency and productivity by mimicking a hunk of junk?


----------



## aaroncgi

lrhorer said:


> The much better solution would be for TiVo to simply elimnate both guides altogether. The guide is the worst possible solution to managing programming an any DVR, and Tivo has several far better solutions already in place. There is a reason why this feature is on brain-dead DVRs: it's a brain dead feature.
> 
> That's a TiVo you have, there, not a VCR, and not a useless hunk of junk like the above-mentioned SA8300. Why don't you make use of it, rather than asking for TiVo to develop a feature that limits the user's efficiency and productivity by mimicking a hunk of junk?


So your solution to viewing what is currently or will soon be playing on TV, absent a guide, is what?

Implying that just because a competitors product is on the whole a 'piece of junk', that every feature in that product is useless, is not sound logic. If an automaker builds cars with unreliable engines and transmissions, yet in crash tests the body outperforms any other vehicle, does that mean to all other automakers that a safe body is a useless feature?


----------



## tom-1

I just started using a Tivo premiere after 9 years with Dish Network. I had assumed that a feature as basic as this would be available. I really like the way the Tivo works, but to be a useful primary DVR it really needs to have an indication in the guide that a program is scheduled to record. It should also show if the program will be skipped, and why. Either a conflict or it's a repeat.

Speaking of repeats, what's the point of recording the same show 3 or 4 times in a day? On my Dish DVR I can tell it to record only new episodes and/or episodes within a time slot, so I only get what I want.

Also, I would really like to see the original air date somewhere in the info, so I can judge for myself if it's a repeat. 

Dish has all this. I feel hamstrung without it.

I classify things as either toys or tools. The Dish DVR is a tool to be used day to day without a lot of fuss. The Tivo seems like a toy that is meant to be tinkered with.

WH


----------



## shwru980r

I think you can set up your season pass to only record first run episodes. The information button will give your more detailed information about the show including the original air date.


----------



## innocentfreak

If you watch the demo for the Virgin TiVo, you will see what looks like a new version of the guide and channel banners. Of course they could just be mock-ups like the screens from the Premiere reveal which had screens showing features we still haven't seen.


----------



## videobruce

No resolve in over two years on the new Premiers?


----------



## HomeUser

videobruce said:


> No resolve in over two years on the new Premiers?


??? On my TiVo Premiere using the HD User Interface there is a double check mark before the title of the programs that are going to record on Both the "Grid Guide" and "TiVo Live Guide" There is also a Red Circle on recordings and the "New" flag after.


----------



## Arcady

You dug up a two year old thread to complain about something that was already fixed.


----------



## MHunter1

HomeUser said:


> there is a double checkmark before the title of the programs that are going to record


It would be nice if a number appeared next to the checkmark indicating how many tuners will be recording during that program's time slot. For example, "3/4" would mean 3 of the 4 available tuners will be in use, so I know at a glance if I can browse for something else to record.

The grid should also be utilized to display abbreviated versions of information available in the To Do List so we can quickly refer to symbols next to titles in the grid that represent the recording type (single checkmark for one-time, double checkmark for Season Pass, white star for Wish List), conflicts (two entangled rings symbolize an overlap), omissions (slashed checkmark indicates a duplicate), and tuner usage (can I record something else?).

All these little icons may look like clutter in the grid guide at first but I think we'll find them handy after getting used to what the symbols mean.


----------



## tatergator1

Arcady said:


> You dug up a two year old thread to complain about something that was already fixed.


+1. It seems his goal is to find anything possible to complain about. I might just need to go post in the "Things that annoy you" thread now....


----------



## lpwcomp

Dnftec.


----------



## MHunter1

Arcady said:


> something that was already fixed


Checkmarks are still not shown in the SDUI grid guide.



tatergator1 said:


> his goal is to find anything possible to complain about


Some people prefer the SDUI and feel left out when that interface is not updated with the HDUI's non-HD reliant features.


----------



## Arcady

If you prefer the SDUI, then keep using it. It isn't any less useful than it was in 1999.


----------



## videobruce

> You dug up a two year old thread to complain about something that was already fixed.


But, it wasn't "fixed" in the Series three's.


> It seems his goal is to find anything possible to complain about.


Problem is, you have such a fixation of what you think is the norm (acceptable), any criticism to you isn't warranted.


----------



## jrtroo

You did not get a series 3 expecting ongoing updates, they have not had a meaningful update since the Premiere line came out. You posted here enough before your purchase to know that.


----------

